# Should people who complain about trolls be banned from FA?



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes :V . I'm pretty sure the reason why this is the only logical solution to FA's alleged, "troll problem," is obvious to most people, but for those of you who are new to the internet or retarded in some way, let me explain the reasoning behind my proposal in more detail.

The first and most important thing one must understand is that trolls are not the problem, trolls are a harmless byproduct of the problem. The real problem this site has is that it's infested by whiny, thin skinned, porn mongling manchildren. This particular breed of retard is an irresistible lure for trolls, they really can't help themselves. so if anyone's a victim here it's the trolls. Basically as long as you harbor idiots you're going to see a constant influx of trolls. The obvious solution is to simply get rid of the idiots, then the trolls won't have any reason to come here anymore.

Now some of you may think that's a little harsh, "who do the filthy porno creeps hurt?" you may ask. Well, who keeps getting caught fucking their pets or downloading kiddie porn? It's not the trolls. Trolls don't do the fandom any harm, if anything they're beneficial in that they're a reliable indicator of sick fuckery and general stupidity within an internet community. If anyone's hurting the fandom, it's the obnoxious sick fucks who attract them. So if anyone should be banned, it's the people being trolled, not the trolls themselves :V .


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree, for the most part.  Although I suggest we make it more interesting:  You don't get banned for reporting trolls.  Instead, you get a one-day ban for every _secondary or later_ report you give on the same comment.  If someone is running around trolling and violating the ToS (hate-speech that's actual hate-speech for instance, not "Lol yiff in hell"), feel free to report.  But if, say, report the person five times for a negative comment and another seven on their account for "being a troll", they get banned eventually (if they are deemed to have been a troll) and you get 10 days off to simmer down.

Very least, it punishes those who spam the "REPORT REPORT FUKKIN' TROLL" reactions, and rewards those who respond rationally.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 8, 2009)

Let's just ban everyone. then no one really can complain.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> Let's just ban everyone. then no one really can complain.



This is the best plan, do it Neer :V .


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey guys, what's going on in this thread?


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 8, 2009)

I think people should pretty much just be banned for thinking about using this site, honestly.

THAT'S RIGHT THOUGHT CRIME


----------



## Charrio (Sep 8, 2009)

I personally think FA has gone to crap in the last few months since the last FurCon. 
I don't come to this site to to be harassed, as many others don't.

I haven't been trolled but i understand the not wanting abusive behavior being endorsed by the admins. It makes no sense keeping the ones being trolled banned.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

Charrio said:


> I personally think FA has gone to crap in the last few months since the last FurCon.
> I don't come to this site to to be harassed, as many others don't.
> 
> I haven't been trolled but i understand the not wanting abusive behavior being endorsed by the admins. It makes no sense keeping the ones being trolled banned.



There's nothing abusive about trolling, anyone who can't handle it needs to grow some balls or GTFO of the internet :V .


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Not at all, trolls are useless...to hell with'em


----------



## Charrio (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> There's nothing abusive about trolling, anyone who can't handle it needs to grow some balls or GTFO of the internet :V .



I just don't see why one should have to tolerate being trolled when using a art site, yes its a furry site so that means more hate.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

Charrio said:


> I just don't see why one should have to tolerate being trolled when using a art site, yes its a furry site so that means more hate.



I don't think you could really call FA an art site, it's more of a massive furry porn dumpster with a tiny minority of artists using it. Also in all the time I've been here I've never been trolled, nor has anyone I know, and the small amount of trolling I have observed on this site has been wholly justified in my opinion :V .

Also the people being trolled wouldn't have to tolerate it anymore if they were banned :V .


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Not at all, trolls are useless...to hell with'em


  Which is why public attention of Scientology skyrocketed in the past few years.

Trolling is useful, it reigns people back in and allows people to mock retarded ideas instead of kissing ass.


			
				Charrio said:
			
		

> I just don't see why one should have to tolerate being trolled when using a art site, yes its a furry site so that means more hate.


Because half the 'trolling' people report to admins is actually just critique / someone not buttering up a post / kissing the artists ass?  If everyone who was reported for "trolling" was banned, a lot of good artists would be banned by immature teenagers and asshats with major fanbases because they "CALLED ME A BITCH AND SAID I SHOULD DIE AND" when their literal post was "You could do some work with the..."  Don't try denying this, I have seen it done on several art sites.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 8, 2009)

Charrio said:


> I just don't see why one should have to tolerate being trolled when using a art site, yes its a furry site so that means more hate.



There's nothing wrong about not tolerating it, the problem is HOW they deal with trolling. There are always annoying "BAAAAAWWWW TROLLS" threads popping up every other day here, and it's always the same thing we've heard for the ten bagillionth time. They waste server bandwidth and time for both the users and admins, and is sometimes blown WAY out of proportion, making it more annoying than the actual trolling. It also generates a vicious cycle; Person posts, troll trolls, person publicly complains on forum, complaint attracts more trolls, people complain about it, ad infinitium. People should just learn to deal with it maturely. Delete it, report it, ignore it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

I support this idea, or at least a version with Attaman's suggestion added.

I'd also suggest banning people who baww over dead-horse issues like cub porn, comment-disabling, etc., but I can't create threads right now.



Whitenoise said:


> I've never been trolled


But you're untrollable :V



Charrio said:


> I just don't see why one should have to tolerate being trolled when using a art site, yes its a furry site so that means more hate.


Because most trolls do not, in fact, start shit without some reason.

By and large, trolls aren't the bullies who roamed the schoolyards of yesteryear. Most of the time, they're just the regular kids who'll point to somebody making a complete ass of himself and laugh at the guy.

It's not just about lulz. It's about social norms, too. If you were a babyfur, would you announce it to everybody in a public square and not expect to be mocked? No? Then why do it on the Internet? Ultimately, it's just a really big public square.


----------



## TehSean (Sep 8, 2009)

Alternatively, we can just issue WELCOME TO THE INTERNET cards and tell them to use the block feature on "trolls" who left problem comments.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 8, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> There's nothing wrong about not tolerating it, the problem is HOW they deal with trolling. There are always annoying "BAAAAAWWWW TROLLS" threads popping up every other day here, and it's always the same thing we've heard for the ten bagillionth time. They waste server bandwidth and time for both the users and admins, and is sometimes blown WAY out of proportion, making it more annoying than the actual trolling. It also generates a vicious cycle; Person posts, troll trolls, person publicly complains on forum, complaint attracts more trolls, people complain about it, ad infinitium. People should just learn to deal with it maturely. Delete it, report it, ignore it.



I agree with the not responding to a troll, i did that mistake once *shudders* It was my first experience with them, so i was ignorant of how to deal with it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

Charrio said:


> I agree with the not responding to a troll, i did that mistake once *shudders* It was my first experience with them, so i was ignorant of how to deal with it.


Thank you for not replying to the larger question here.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

So pretty much everyone agrees that this is a good idea :V ?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> So pretty much everyone agrees that this is a good idea :V ?



Yes.
Less creepy fucks sending me PMs.


----------



## Takun (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> So pretty much everyone agrees that this is a good idea :V ?



I AGREE COMPLETELY.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> So pretty much everyone agrees that this is a good idea :V ?



Yeah, I agree with this. I think it will work out just fine.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes.
> Less creepy fucks sending me PMs.



You mean you don't like it when I do that ): ?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You mean you don't like it when I do that ): ?



>:[
You pervert!

You dun know my real gender, so there. >


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> >:[
> You pervert!
> 
> You dun know my real gender, so there. >



Yes I do, I've seen the pics on your FA account Zeke :V .


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Yes I do, I've seen the pics on your FA account Zeke :V .



STALKER!!! >:V


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> STALKER!!! >:V



Lol I know right :V .

Also sorry about those fingerprints on your bedroom window, I'll bring some windex and take care of them tonight :V .


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol I know right :V .
> 
> Also sorry about those fingerprints on your bedroom window, I'll bring some windex and take care of them tonight :V .



>:[


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> >:[



 .

Also just so this thread doesn't get locked it looks like everyone agrees that this is a good idea so feel free to put this new rule into effect Dragoneer :V .


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> .
> 
> Also just so this thread doesn't get locked it looks like everyone agrees that this is a good idea so feel free to put this new rule into effect Dragoneer :V .



Yes, because we all know when furries complain nothing gets done. It just provides a feeding ground for trolls to come and hunt the herd.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 8, 2009)

How about you make fun of them instead. It's just even more amusement in the long run.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> How about you make fun of them instead. It's just even more amusement in the long run.



You forget, once they are banned for being troll-bait, they'll come here where we can make fun of them.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

This suggestion must be made an official rule. There is simply no other way.



Rilvor said:


> How about you make fun of them instead. It's just even more amusement in the long run.


True.

You aren't a bat any more o_o


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2009)

No.


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 10, 2009)

Eli said:


> Let's just ban everyone. then no one really can complain.


Seconded.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 10, 2009)

But... then there'd be no trolling.

:<


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 10, 2009)

Bacu said:


> But... then there'd be no trolling.
> 
> :<


Oh right, that'd be no fun.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 22, 2009)

Trolls stop being trolls,and whiny people stop whining. Now everyone wins,yay!<3


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 22, 2009)

I usually find trolls amusing and tend to troll the trolls xD ( I think that's what made I am Communist leave :/ )


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 22, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Trolls stop being trolls,and whiny people stop whining. Now everyone wins,yay!<3


Your statement would be utopian and unrealistic even without that last sentence :V


----------



## Rehka (Sep 22, 2009)

This is a grand idea, I see no downside :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 22, 2009)

Rehka said:


> This is a grand idea, I see no downside :3


So, the majority agree


----------



## Azure (Sep 22, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Alternatively, we can just issue WELCOME TO THE INTERNET cards and tell them to use the block feature on "trolls" who left problem comments.


Stop being sensible.



Rilvor said:


> How about you make fun of them instead. It's just even more amusement in the long run.


Do this, this will work just fine.



The Drunken Ace said:


> I usually find trolls amusing and tend to troll the trolls xD ( I think that's what made I am Communist leave :/ )


You're a terrible troll, just though I'd let you know.


----------



## Cloudius (Sep 27, 2009)

I fail to see why people being messed with and then saying they dont like it deserve a ban. It wouldnt stop anything. If anything, it would make the trolls work harder till half the site was banned. Just ban the trolls.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 28, 2009)

"LOL LET'S BAN EVERYBODY THAT USES THE SITE!"

He/she said as they browsed for diaperfur art on FA.


----------



## ams017 (Oct 3, 2009)

agreed we gotta laugh instead of feeling sorry for ourselves


----------



## Balto.Woof (Oct 3, 2009)

Troll or active members..  If they don't follow AUP, TOS or upload policy..  Well, Ban their asses.  Fuck labels..  You break the rules of the site, be gone.  Simple..


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 3, 2009)

I have no idea why anyone would give two shits about what some anonymous douche-nozzle says about them over the internet anyway.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Oct 3, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> I have no idea why anyone would give two shits about what some anonymous douche-nozzle says about them over the internet anyway.



Its irritating..  Like someone Toilet papering your home.


----------



## KittMouri (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm...so sorry for not being internet talk savvy...but, what does it mean to be a troll in this sense?  I'm not really following what it means and so I can't offer any valid input *blushes*  What does it mean?


----------



## darkdoomer (Oct 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Yes :V . I'm pretty sure the reason why this is the only logical solution to FA's alleged, "troll problem," is obvious to most people, but for those of you who are new to the internet or retarded in some way, let me explain the reasoning behind my proposal in more detail.
> 
> The first and most important thing one must understand is that trolls are not the problem, trolls are a harmless byproduct of the problem. The real problem this site has is that it's infested by whiny, thin skinned, porn mongling manchildren. This particular breed of retard is an irresistible lure for trolls, they really can't help themselves. so if anyone's a victim here it's the trolls. Basically as long as you harbor idiots you're going to see a constant influx of trolls. The obvious solution is to simply get rid of the idiots, then the trolls won't have any reason to come here anymore.
> 
> Now some of you may think that's a little harsh, "who do the filthy porno creeps hurt?" you may ask. Well, who keeps getting caught fucking their pets or downloading kiddie porn? It's not the trolls. Trolls don't do the fandom any harm, if anything they're beneficial in that they're a reliable indicator of sick fuckery and general stupidity within an internet community. If anyone's hurting the fandom, it's the obnoxious sick fucks who attract them. So if anyone should be banned, it's the people being trolled, not the trolls themselves :V .



I totally and heartfully approve with you, OP. the class of bawwing 40yo furries is what ruined this community. hell, if i as the admin i'd make a slaughter...
i mean, 99% of them doesn't even create art and contribute in nothing to this hentai/anthro community! even worse they complaint about it so, personally i decided it was totally legit to be a troll on this site.

and that's as important for the image you want others to see this site/community. think about it!


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 4, 2009)

Balto.Woof said:


> Its irritating.. Like someone Toilet papering your home.


 
Yeah, but trolling leaves no mess to clean up, it's harmless, and chances are the person deserved it anyway.


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 5, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Yeah, but trolling leaves no mess to clean up, it's harmless, and chances are the person deserved it anyway.



That is until that person begs for his friends to help him.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 5, 2009)

Am I a troll if I speak the truth and it hurts your feelings?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Am I a troll if I speak the truth and it hurts your feelings?


That makes you the worst kind of troll :V


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 5, 2009)

Fat_Deimos said:


> That is until that person begs for his friends to help him.



Or the staff. :roll:


----------



## Jax (Oct 5, 2009)

The insanity of it all! Ban all who report a troll? That is about the dumbest thing I've heard yet, but I assume it was to make some point.  On one hand, no one comes to a site to be trolled...but you get trolled on all sites. I admit...I have followed them home and trolled the troll...been as bad as they...but that was some time ago..but it was fun. 
Still, I lost a nephew to a troll...a pack of trolls to be true. A normalish guy in a shit world who got pushed off the edge by some idiots who invented their own truth. So yes, they do leave a mess and they do not stick around to pick it up. Someone else will raise his kid. He is not around to worry about it any more. SO if that is whining about trolls...then ban meh! 
Most trolls are just pathetic losers who just are out trying to get off by pretending they have a pair. Go figure!


----------



## Takun (Oct 5, 2009)

Jax said:


> The insanity of it all! Ban all who report a troll? That is about the dumbest thing I've heard yet, but I assume it was to make some point.  On one hand, no one comes to a site to be trolled...but you get trolled on all sites. I admit...I have followed them home and trolled the troll...been as bad as they...but that was some time ago..but it was fun.
> Still, I lost a nephew to a troll...a pack of trolls to be true. A normalish guy in a shit world who got pushed off the edge by some idiots who invented their own truth. So yes, they do leave a mess and they do not stick around to pick it up. Someone else will raise his kid. He is not around to worry about it any more. SO if that is whining about trolls...then ban meh!
> Most trolls are just pathetic losers who just are out trying to get off by pretending they have a pair. Go figure!



Oh lawd.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 5, 2009)

shut up


----------

